# Cách Chọn Nệm Cho Người Già Và Trẻ Sơ Sinh



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (9/11/18)

*Người già và trẻ sơ sinh là những đối tượng dễ bị tác động bởi các yếu tố bên ngoài, đặc biệt là nệm - nơi họ dành khá nhiều thời gian của mình để nghỉ ngơi.*

Mua nệm không chỉ dựa vào sở thích hay vấn đề tài chính mà còn liên quan đến đối tượng sử dụng. Hiện nay, không quá nhiều người biết Cách Chọn Nệm Cho Người Già Và Trẻ Sơ Sinh, kết quả dẫn đến việc lựa chọn sai lầm và gây ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến sức khỏe. Để trở thành người tiêu dùng thông minh, trước khi đưa ra quyết định bạn nên tham khảo lời khuyên của các chuyên gia.






_Nệm bông ép TATANA_​
*1. Nệm cho trẻ sơ sinh*
Giữ tư thế ngủ thoải mái sẽ giúp trí não và xương của trẻ nhỏ phát triển tốt, nhất là ở những năm tháng đầu đời. Cũng theo như chia sẻ của các chuyên gia y tế thì việc lựa chọn đệm không phù hợp có thể dẫn đến nguy cơ đột tử ở trẻ khi ngủ. Vậy yêu cầu nệm cho trẻ sơ sinh là gì?

+ Nệm phải có độ phẳng và đảm bảo vững chắc. Tránh sử dụng nệm mềm vì có thể sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng vẹo cột sống, xương bị biến dạng.
+ Nệm với độ thông thoáng cao, nhiều lỗ thông hơi để tránh việc trẻ bị đổ mồ hôi nhiều hay rôm xảy.
+ Chất lượng nệm cũng tương đối quan trọng. Tốt nhất, các bậc phụ huynh nên chọn nệm cao su thiên nhiên bởi nó các đặc tính kháng nấm, kháng khuẩn và không gây tình trạng kích ứng cho làn da nhạy cảm của bé.
+ Kích thước nệm vừa phải, không nên chọn nệm quá lớn hay quá nhỏ so với nôi bé hay nằm ngủ.
+ Các loại nệm cao su hiện nay có chứa thành phần hữu cơ bay hơi, khi thân nhiệt của trẻ nóng lên thì thành phần này có thể phát tán, theo thời gian có thể dẫn đến các căn bệnh nguy hiểm như thận, gan…Do vậy, để giảm thiểu mối nguy hiểm này các bậc phụ huynh nên thường xuyên hong khô nệm, mở cửa sổ để phòng trẻ thông thoáng hơn.






_Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA_
​*2. Nệm cho người lớn tuổi:*
Người lớn tuổi thường khó ngủ, hay mắc phải bệnh đau nhức, cột sống, chỉ cần thay đổi thời tiết cũng có nguy cơ dẫn đến nhiều vấn đề nghiêm trọng khác. Do vậy, lựa chọn nệmphù hợp giúp chăm sóc và cải thiện được giấc ngủ của người lớn tốt hơn.

+ Ưu tiên những loại nệm có độ thoáng khí, thấm hút mồ hôi tốt, tránh tình trạng bí bức, khó chịu.
+ Không nên chọn nệm quá dày hoặc quá thấp vì như vậy sẽ cản trở việc di chuyển hay trở mình. Nếu chọn nệm cao su thì tốt nhất nên chọn loại có độ cao từ 10 đến 15cm là vừa. Khi đó, người lớn có thể dễ dàng thay đổi tư thế, cử động và đồng thời nệm cũng đảm bảo được sự thông thoáng.
+ Nên chọn nệm có độ phẳng khi nằm, không bị xẹp lún. Người già khi nằm trên nệm có độ trũng sẽ bị ảnh hưởng đến cột sống nghiêm trọng.
+ Về độ cứng, tốt nhất nên chọn loại vừa phải như nệm cao su thiên nhiên, nệm bông ép. Những loại nệm này sẽ giúp cột sống thẳng, tránh cong võng.







Chỉ cần thực hiện theo những chỉ dẫn trên đây, bạn chắc chắn sẽ tìm được bộ nệm phù hợp cho con trẻ và cha mẹ. Còn nếu muốn tham khảo thêm kiến thức về việc mua và sử dụng chăn ra gối nệm, đừng quên click chuột vào website tatana.vn mỗi ngày bạn nhé.

*TATANA*​


----------

